# Silver Creek- Norton



## Fishin231 (Apr 21, 2019)

Does anyone know if its possible to wade in the lake? it doesnt look deep at all and i heard they have nice rainbow's in there. If you cant wade, are there any good places that you can fly fish over there? I saw a little creek or stream that goes off the lake over by the beach area. Are you allowed to fish that? Thanks everyone.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

No, you're not allowed to wade there although I see people doing it. You can contact them to make sure.

https://www.summitmetroparks.org/contact-summit-metro-parks.aspx

Most of the lake shoreline is off limits to fishing including the beach area and two little creeks that flow into the lake. The rip rap along the dam is also off limits. You could fly fish the area on the SE side from the dam rip rap to about 100yards north where the shoreline is open with no trees. That's the deepest part of the lake too.
I kayak fish there with the daughter. Don't expect too much. The sunrise and dusk times are the best IMO. Even though the state states that sunfish pops are poor, there are some big ones in there at the dam spillway although that area is off limits to fishing too.


----------



## Fishin231 (Apr 21, 2019)

Lewzer said:


> No, you're not allowed to wade there although I see people doing it. You can contact them to make sure.
> 
> https://www.summitmetroparks.org/contact-summit-metro-parks.aspx
> 
> ...


Okay thanks! geez, it seems they dont want anyone to fish there.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

It took us several years to get them to allow us to take a kayak there. It is the Summit County Metroparks. Their main mission is conservation, not fishing. Kind of like the USACE. Their primary mission is flood control, not fishing.
I just go there because it's close and my daughter likes to kayak there. It isn't a place I go to fish by myself.


----------



## Fishin231 (Apr 21, 2019)

Lewzer said:


> It took us several years to get them to allow us to take a kayak there. It is the Summit County Metroparks. Their main mission is conservation, not fishing. Kind of like the USACE. Their primary mission is flood control, not fishing.
> I just go there because it's close and my daughter likes to kayak there. It isn't a place I go to fish by myself.


That's crazy...hopefully one day lake dorthy will be public haha


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> hopefully one day lake dorthy will be public haha


Ha. Between the Tusc River, Silver Creek and now Lake Dorothy you probably live very, very close to me. I grew up there at Dorothy. PPG will never allow it.
If you look at my profile, those gps numbers are the gatehouse on the dam at Lake Dorothy.

One more post and you can get PM (private messages).


----------



## Fishin231 (Apr 21, 2019)

Lewzer said:


> Ha. Between the Tusc River, Silver Creek and now Lake Dorothy you probably live very, very close to me. I grew up there at Dorothy. PPG will never allow it.
> If you look at my profile, those gps numbers are the gatehouse on the dam at Lake Dorothy.
> 
> One more post and you can get PM (private messages).


Yeah I've only lived in barberton for 4 years so I'm trying to find some good spots to throw a fly...so far it's not looking good haha


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Fish there for catfish at night sometimes they bite well.
One game warden I asked about wading didn't really know, but advised against it just in case...LOL


----------



## Fishin231 (Apr 21, 2019)

Pole Squeezer said:


> Fish there for catfish at night sometimes they bite well.
> One game warden I asked about wading didn't really know, but advised against it just in case...LOL


Yeah its probably not worth it...if I feel like going for rainbow I'll try my luck feom shore...if they will let me!


----------



## MIRROCRAFT (Apr 23, 2014)

I got to fish Lake Dorothy many years ago with my great grandfather. I will always remember that day. We caught crappie one after another. He was a miner at PPG . I'm not sure if there are any fish in there after it got drained out.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Fishing231.
Barber Rd would be a good place to throw a fly now. Any more rain and the ballfields and 14th, 15th and 16th Streets are going to a lake bigger than Nimisila.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Lewzer said:


> Hey Fishing231.
> Barber Rd would be a good place to throw a fly now. Any more rain and the ballfields and 14th, 15th and 16th Streets are going to a lake bigger than Nimisila.


I think it is now.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes it is Brian. The water is about 1-2' deep on 15th although 16th isn't under water as of yesterday evening. With another inch of rain last night, it probably is today.

My wife took a pic of Silver Creek from the parking lot behind the beach yesterday morning. The water is covering the beach and halfway up the lawn to the beachhouse.


----------



## Fishin231 (Apr 21, 2019)

Do you think the lake will have any rainbows left in it? With all this flooding? I was thinking of heading over


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Water level was about back to normal Wednesday evening. List of people of fishing and kayaking.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Too late for Rainbows a week after stocking. Hit really hard and the hogs will take a limit out and come back. Or give them away and catch more.


----------



## Atavistic By Nature (Jul 4, 2018)

I was out there last Wednesday and catfish were biting like mad. Caught probably a dozen bluegill in 45 minutes just for fun and for bait until it started getting dark then threw out 2 cat poles. Caught and released 3 under 2lb and 4 that were nice eaters. Saw some dude using a "Whopper Plopper" lure lmfao that is the stupidest damn gimmicky thing I've seen since they sold the "Pocket Fisherman" on TV


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Atavistic By Nature said:


> I was out there last Wednesday and catfish were biting like mad. Caught probably a dozen bluegill in 45 minutes just for fun and for bait until it started getting dark then threw out 2 cat poles. Caught and released 3 under 2lb and 4 that were nice eaters. Saw some dude using a "Whopper Plopper" lure lmfao that is the stupidest damn gimmicky thing I've seen since they sold the "Pocket Fisherman" on TV


I have a brother in Mississippi who swears by the whopper plopper. It'sa bass killer. This lure is big in the south.


----------



## Tdg23 (Jun 17, 2017)

From kayak, caught one nice channel cat on a Jitterbug and 3-1 to 2 lbs bass on Buzz Bait , last time at silvercreek. I didn't have any Whopper Ploppers with me. Pocket Fisherman is a sought after collectable. Think my dad had one. Worked poorly but fun for the kids. I keep a collapsable under seat. Great for allotment ponds when supposed to be working.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

how’s the crappie fishing ?


----------



## Atavistic By Nature (Jul 4, 2018)

No clue, sorry. I've never caught any there but I've never tried to.


----------



## sealevel (Mar 16, 2018)

MIRROCRAFT said:


> I got to fish Lake Dorothy many years ago with my great grandfather. I will always remember that day. We caught crappie one after another. He was a miner at PPG . I'm not sure if there are any fish in there after it got drained out.


----------



## sealevel (Mar 16, 2018)

To your point MIRROCRAFT, decades ago lake dorothy was a trove of crappie/bass/catfish, both ends seperated by the EL tracks. Can't count how many my buds caught in that time. 
Know the vandal sequence + norton's septic tank leaking kids have hammered it. 
Does anyone know what those 2 lakes now contain?


----------



## Ohiobassmaster (Dec 15, 2017)

Hey I found someone's rods a couple of weeks ago out at silver creek and I just wanted to return them to their rightful owner please send me a message on the rods describing what they are and or what u were using that night and or how many were lost really want to do the right thing and return them.


----------

